# Where can I buy this Giant Frame??



## ridefar (Jun 27, 2005)

On a thread found Here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=63193 

page 2, there are some Giant Carbon frames with paint jobs that I have never seen available in the USA.

I was directed to this website:http://www.sykkel.com/giant/racer/composite/ 
( scroll down to the silver advanced)

and quickly discovered that I can't speak the language of the website.

My questions...

Can someone tell me if the silver TCR advanced is available somewhere in the US for purchase?
If not, can someone read the website and tell me how/if I can order one from there??

Thanks in advance fellow Giant fans!

-ridefar


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

I don't believe so. In Europe, Giant has many models and paint schemes that are not sold in the United States.


----------



## ridefar (Jun 27, 2005)

FondriestFan said:


> I don't believe so. In Europe, Giant has many models and paint schemes that are not sold in the United States.


Thanks, FondriestFan. I thought that might be the case.

Looks like I may have to fly over and score myself one in person.


----------



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

you might find a tcr advanced "dream" silver color on ebay every once in a while. You can make connections w/ people in europe to have them buy it then ship it to you...


----------

